# Hello



## cal516 (Feb 20, 2019)

I am new to this forum and I am hoping that it helps get my marriage back on track. I have been married for almost 7 years and we have been together for nearly 10. thank you all in advance!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome to TAM. Glad you are here--sorry you need to be.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post your story and I'm sure you will get help here (you may not like what is said, but...


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

hi and welcome please ask if you need advice


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

How can we be of help?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> How can we be of help?


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/431753-next-move.html


----------

